# Sources for Audiobooks?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tend to use Audible, and sometimes my library, for my Audiobooks. But I know that from time to time, members mention other sources for audiobooks. Since we have some new HDX people who might want to use that feature, anyone have any suggestions? (OK, really, it's me, I want to know. )

Betsy

_fixed subject line. Y'all coulda told me I left the "i" out of the subject, LOL!_


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My favorite, after Audible, is www.tantor.com. Most of what they carry is also available at Audible (and will sometimes link to there), but sometimes for cheaper or with an ebook included. They also have a lot of good sales and good prices on books on cd.

www.learnoutloud.com sends out an email every Friday for a free audio book. Sometimes it is something that would be free anyway, but other times it is truly free as in: I have just saved money!

I have collected some books from www.christianaudio.com; most of them I got for free through LearnOutLoud.

I have not used-www.librivox.org, but it is often linked by LearnOutLoud. It is public domain books that are read by a variety of volunteers. Some of the samples sound very professional, others not so much. But they are free!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Pickett!  I'll be checking them out.

Betsy


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's one for those who enjoy military/fantasy epics. Blacklibrary holds the IP (intellectual property) and hires writers some well known to write within those various worlds. Rumored for years to be in negotiation with Amazon/kindle but so far only hardcopy is on the Amazon marketplace.

http://www.blacklibrary.com


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

librivox.org does copyright free audio books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Redshift and BTackitt!

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I've picked up a few from Tantor and also from Downpour.com.  Downpour occasionally has freebies, I get their newsletter so I'll hear about those.   (I like free.) 

And of course in the summer there are the free ones from YA SYNC.  I'll post the links to those next summer.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Audible is my favorite. I've also used downpour and their prices are good and they have some Audible doesn't have. Didn't like iTunes. When I'm poor, I use my libraries.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I'm an Audible gal, too, but always looking for new sources!

Betsy


----------

